# Se sucrer



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En francés _se sucrer (au passage)_ y según la traducción de WR:


> 2. fig beneficiarse, lucrarse


Estoy de acuerdo pero me preguntaba si la sabiduría popular no le habrá puesto un nombre coloquial.
No caigo y me extrañaría que no existiera conociendo la inventiva española y allegados (es decir allende el Atlántico).

¿Alguna idea? ¿Existe una manera más coloquial de decirlo?

Gracias
Martine


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Martine*:

_tener su parte del pastel_ ; _sacar tajada_; _sacar dinero de las piedras_ ; _hacer su agosto_ ; _cubrirse el riñón_ ; _forrarse._
-


----------



## Marlluna

Pues sí, Martine, existe: "untarse". Incluso he oído por ahí: "Quien aceite maneja, los dedos se unta". Y quien dice aceite, dice dinero, claro está.
También he oído "untar a alguien"; es decir, sobornarlo. ¿Decís vosotros "sucrer quelqu'un"?


----------



## Domtom

Si _beneficiarse_, _lucrarse_, se hace a costa ajena, entonces: _explotar al moro_, _sacarle todo el jugo a alguien_ ; _exprimir a alguien_.

Obtener beneficio aproechando una situación confusa: _pescar en río revuelto_.


----------



## Paquita

Domtom said:


> Si _beneficiarse_, _lucrarse_, se hace *a costa ajena,* .


 
Por ahí van los tiros : "se sucrer" se emplea cuando alguien se aprovecha de una situación para coger la mayor parte del beneficio.

Viene asociada la palabra con "au passage" (expresado o no) e indica en general que el dinero se gana a costa del que lo debe dar, por supuesto, y también del que lo debería recibir. Éste no recibe lo que "celui qui se sucre" le ha quitado. Es una ganancia fácil e indebida.

Marlluna, no se dice "sucrer quelqu'un" pero sí "sucrer quelque chose" con un sentido distinto (pero en relación , sin embargo) : il m'a sucré mon permis = me ha quitado el permiso de conducir (el juez, porque me han pillado a 210 km por hora con el radar)

EDIT :
y también "sucrer les fraises" de un anciano cuyas manos tiemblan por el parkinson o algo por el estilo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueos días, bonjour,

Merci à vous tous pour les réponses et spécialement à Paquita d'avoir mieux expliqué la nuance de ce verbe.

Il me semble Domtom que tes propositons s'éloignent un peu.
_
Untarse_, Marlluna  sólo se acerca en el dicho que me ofreces: 





> "Quien aceite maneja, los dedos se unta"


 y que no conocía. Gracias .

Hasta ahora sólo había oído/leído _untar a alguien_ (= sobornar) y no en forma pronominal y me pregunto si se puede emplear si una frase como está:
- _se untó de paso_
se dice y se entiende en el sentido de _se sucrer au passage_.
¿La habéis oído/ leído?

Gracias.
Un beso.
Au revoir, hasta luego.
Martine


----------



## Paquita

No sé si corresponde exactamente = ponerse las botas...

Rae : 
*ponerse las **~**s.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Enriquecerse o lograr un provecho extraordinario.
*2. *loc. verb. coloq. Aprovecharse extremadamente, y muchas veces desconsideradamente, de algo.


----------



## chics

*Ponerse las botas* no lo oigo yo como algo negativo, ni, ahora que pienso, relacionado tan directamente con el dinero (¿qué pensais los demás?). El contexto típico es ante una comilona_ ¡Mmm... nos vamos a poner las botas!_, o para un producto -comida o bebida...- que nos gusta especialmente y del que vamos a disfrutar en gran cantidad, o una actividad que nos gusta mucho hacer e ídem, como alguien que va una semana a Tarifa y piensa pasársela haciendo surf, por ejemplo.

Para el sentido 1 de la definición de _ponerse las botas_, diría seguramente *hacer su agosto*.

*Untarse* en sentido pronominal no lo conozco. Tal vez algo como _y de paso sacó tajada..._


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics said:


> *Untarse* en sentido pronominal no lo conozco. Tal vez algo como _y de paso sacó tajada..._


 
Yo tampoco Martine, creo que es incorrecto.

Al leer expresiones como "Quien aceite maneja, los dedos se unta" que nos ha regalado Marlluna (y que no conocía), me vienen a la mente expresiones como:

"*Quien parte y reparte se lleva la mejor parte*"
y 
quedarse con "*carne en las uñas*" que aunque no tiene apenas entradas en google en mi entorno se usa mucho. Significa sacar beneficio para sí. Ejemplo:
Alguien hace una gestión aparentemente desinteresada para otra persona pero al final (sin que la otra persona lo sepa) se queda "con carne en las uñas" (se queda con una comisión, con una parte del dinero obtenido por la compra-venta).


Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el comentario de *Chics* acerca del dicho de *Paquit&* _"ponerse las botas"._ Yo también lo encontré en un libro (no de la RAE), con ese sentido que dice *Paquit&* que tiene, pero no lo puse en mis posts precedentes porque no estaba de acuerdo, ya que pensaba como *Chics*.

No he consultado la *RAE*, pero... ¿se supone que debemos inclinarnos ante esta institución?


----------



## Tximeleta123

Pues para mí (aunque ciertamente más usada la forma que dan Chics y Domtom, también uso en ocasiones "ponerse las botas" como sinónimo de "hacer el agosto" (como dice Paquita y después la RAE, ja,ja)

Ejemplo:

Una cala del mediterraneo en pleno agosto y sin una fuente, bar, o lugar dónde poder beber algo. Llega un vendedor ambulante con bebidas y ante la exitosa acogida por parte de la gente yo diría:

- Se ha hinchado a vender refrescos.
- Se ha puesto los botas a vender.
- Se ha puesto morado ("morao") a vender.
- Ha hecho su agosto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

_Se sucrer_ significa:
- _cogerse una ("buena") comisión al pasar_. 
Pero el hecho de que se emplee _se sucrer_ implica que esta _comisión _es desproporcionada e incluso raya la ilegalidad, ya que si no sospechamos de la legalidad de la operación, emplemos sencillamente: _toucher une commission.
_
_- Hacer su agosto_ no implica la comisión.
Puedo ser un honrado comerciante y hacer mi agosto aunque sea durante la campaña navideña
- _Ponerse las botas _se emplea ahora más por el disfrute de algo referido al ocio (comida / viaje / fiesta...). Por lo menos así lo oigo alrededor mío.
- _sacar tajada_ en efecto sí, si el contexto deja claro que se habla de un intermediario en una transacción comercial. Si no, lo entiendo como: _se tailler la part du lion_ (puede que esté equivocada) que se aleja de la idea del _porcentaje / comisión_.

Otra vez gracias por vuestro interés.
Martine


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...,
> 
> _Se sucrer_ significa:
> - _cogerse una ("buena") comisión al pasar_.
> Pero el hecho de que se emplee _se sucrer_ implica que esta _comisión _es desproporcionada e incluso raya la ilegalidad, ya que si no sospechamos de la legalidad de la operación, emplemos sencillamente: _toucher une commission. *¡ENTENDIDO! *_
> 
> *Entonces: *
> 
> _- Hacer su agosto_ no implica la comisión.  *De acuerdo contigo. *
> Puedo ser un honrado comerciante y hacer mi agosto aunque sea durante la campaña navideña
> - _Ponerse las botas _se emplea ahora más por el disfrute de algo referido al ocio (comida / viaje / fiesta...). Por lo menos así lo oigo alrededor mío.  *Para mí también, pero tiene otras acepciones y no es casual que la 1ª para la RAE no sea ésta.*
> - _sacar tajada_ en efecto sí, si el contexto deja claro que se habla de un intermediario en una transacción comercial. Si no, lo entiendo como: _se tailler la part du lion_ (puede que esté equivocada) que se aleja de la idea del _porcentaje / comisión_. *Tiene-para mí- una connotación algo despectiva. Sin ser delictivo, el provecho que se saca es de origen algo "deshonesto". Lo mismo que la frase que propuse arriba: "con carne en las uñas" tiene ese mismo sentido de deslealtad o deshonestidad.*
> 
> Otra vez gracias por vuestro interés.
> Martine


----------



## chics

Pero en cualquier caso, _ponerse las botas_ no implica comisión por sí mismo, tu vendedor de refrescos parece un honrado comerciante que gana su vida con trabajo y visión de negocio...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Llego un poco tarde pero veo que nadie ha pensado en:* chupar* *del bote*. En sentido figurado:"aprovecharse, sacar beneficio o ganancia, sin esfuerzo o trabajo" (Víctor León: DAE p.40) me parece corresponder bastante bien a la definición dada por Paquita.
Un saludo


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No es muy original, es por saber si van por ahí los tiros:

¿Cobrarse con creces, espléndidamente, con intereses, servirse una tajada del pastel, con la cuchara grande, meter la mano o la zarpa en la bolsa etc...?


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics said:


> Pero en cualquier caso, _ponerse las botas_ no implica comisión por sí mismo, tu vendedor de refrescos parece un honrado comerciante que gana su vida con trabajo y visión de negocio...¡*y lo es y lo es!*


 
Sí Chics, eso es. Es que hasta que no he leido el último post de Martine no sabía que "se sucrer" hacía alusión a llevarse comisión. Por eso he puesto ¡ENTENDIDO!. 

Tan sólo pretendía reflejar con el ejemplo la primera acepción que da la RAE para "ponerse las botas" y que Domtom y tú decíais no usar. Obviamente, tras la explicación de Martine sobre la comisión, la frase carece de similitud con "se sucrer".

Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Perfecto lo de Gurb: "chupar del bote".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si hablamos de beneficios importantes, también podríamos usar la expresión *dar el pelotazo.*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Gracias a todos.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de descubrir 
- sacar astilla.
Dice la RAE


> *sacar **~**.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Lograr un beneficio, lucro o ganancia, o, cuando menos, alguna parte de lo que se desea.


Y El Soez (Gran diccionario del argot, el Soez, de Delfín Carbonell Basset:


> soborno, porción de soborno ilícito
> _"fue entonces cuando se presentó el Colorao para cobrar su pequeña astilla"_; Eleuterio Sánchez, Camina o revienta


También Manuel Seco, Diccionario del español actual:


> Parte de beneficio que corresponde a cada uno de los implicados en un robo, un soborno u otra acción ilegal.
> _"Los funcionarios reaccionaron así [...] cuando aludió a "corrupciones" y "astillas"_ (Ya, 13-02-85)


Personalmente no lo conocía.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí decimos —coloquialmente—que alguien *'está endulzado'* con algo cuando ha sacado un beneficio, de alguna situación generalmente económica, y eso ya se le ha hecho costumbre.


----------

